
LaunchRock - Discover the Hottest Launches Online - DanielRibeiro
http://discover.launchrock.com/
======
zach
Totally fun way to window shop for new cool stuff startups are doing that I
haven't heard about before.

LaunchRock is killing it.

------
adrianwaj
The logos don't say much by themselves. How about putting the twitter
description line within the logo?

